# Lots of bees at front door of our house....why?



## Wilsonvillebeekeeper (May 18, 2009)

Try putting another water source by the hive and put a little sugar water in it. Just enough to entice the bees to the new location. If they are liking the door mat to get their water put something similar close to the hive with the small amount of sugar added to it. It should not take long to get their water pattern changed to the new location.

Robert


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Is there any way to get a couple of pics of the bees? Not that it would solve anything.... I just like to see bees. lol


----------



## DamSutt1986 (May 26, 2012)

It may seem obvious, but make sure there is no sugar source around the door. It took me 2 days to find the spraybottle of sugar water I had left under something on my front porch. Also keep in mind that they could possibly be attracted to any strong sweet odors coming from the house. I had a fan in a window one day while boiling down wax... I soon had bees in the house!

You are probably closer with the water theory, though.


----------



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks all. It was the doormat that was the draw. I moved the doormat to a different location and they all moved with it.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Must have said Welcome,,,,,LOL  You need one that has a Honey bee with a red circle and slash through it. That, or they just wanted front row seats for the Football games.


----------

